# Teminator 5 [2012] mit Vin Diesel ?



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

Gale Anne Hurd will neuen "Terminator"


*Produzentin Gale Anne Hurd 
will unbedingt einen neuen "Terminator"-Film sehen.
Da ist sie sicher nicht die Einzige.*​
Die Terminator-Reihe gehört sicher mit zu den besten Science Fiction-Reihen auf dem Markt. Doch seitdem James Cameron nicht mehr aktiv mitmischt, ist irgendwie die Luft raus. Und nachdem McG im letzten Jahr mit Terminator - Die Erlösung die Reihe regelrecht vergewaltigte, ist der Terminator geradezu ins Koma gefallen. Jetzt hat sich Gale Anne Hurd einmal zu dem Thema geäußert, die als Produzentin für die ersten drei Terminator-Filme zuständig war.

In einem Interview mit Entertainment Weekly sagte Hurd, es sei sehr traurig mit anzusehen, was geschehen ist. Es sei, als wenn man ein Kind geboren hätte, dann wird das Kind adoptiert, doch die Adoption lief nicht besonders gut. Definitiv hätte sie auch heute noch Interesse daran, einen weiteren Terminator-Film zu machen, sie würde es lieben, und vielleicht bekommt sie doch noch einmal die Chance dazu. Nachdem Terminator - Die Erlösung von der Halcyon Company umgesetzt wurde - die bekanntlich daraufhin pleite ging - wurden die Rechte Anfang des Jahres von Pacificor aufgekauft. In irgendeine Richtung wird sich der Terminator also in den kommenden Jahren bewegen, soviel Geld steckt in der Marke und wurde bei dem Aufkauf der Rechte gezahlt. Vielleicht tut der neue Eigentümer gut daran, wieder auf Hurd zu setzen.

Und obwohl Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen nicht an die goldenen Zeiten anknüpfen konnte, so war der Film wenigstens noch recht unterhaltsam und das wäre etwas, mit dem wir nach dem vierten Teil in einem Terminator 5 schon zufrieden wären.





*Vin Diesel als Terminator?*


*Vin Diesel könnte die Nachfolge von Arnold Schwarzenegger *
* antreten und als zukünftiger Terminator für Unruhe sorgen.*​


Aktuell läuft der neue Film von Regisseur Justin Lin an, in dem auch Vin Diesel mitspielt. Die Rede ist natürlich von Fast & Furious Five. Die beiden touren zusammen mit dem Rest der Besetzung um die Welt, um Werbung für ihren Streifen zu machen und klar, dass auch zukünftige Projekte angesprochen werden von den Journalisten.

Bekanntermaßen ist Justin Lin zurzeit im Gespräch als neuer Regisseur für Terminator 5. Da er und Vin Diesel gute Freunde sind und jetzt mehrmals zusammengearbeitet haben, entstehen natürlich schnell Gerüchte. Man braucht schließlich für Terminator 5 eine richtige Killermaschine - und Diesel könnte doch mindestens so zuhauen wie Schwarzenegger!

Angesprochen auf die Vermutung gab Lin jedoch zu verstehen, dass er bisher nur einen für Terminator 5 angesprochen hat und das sei Arnold Schwarzenegger. Aber Lin bestätigt ferner, dass er in der Vergangenheit auch mit Buddy Vin über die Terminator-Mythologie gesprochen hat. Diesel also ein möglicher Kandidat? Lin gibt sich aufgeschlossen und sagt dazu, man weiß nie.

Bisher ist das alles viel PR-Gerede ohne Hand und Fuß. Im Vordergrund steht die Bewerbung von Fast & Furious Five und dafür wird jedes Thema aufgegriffen, welches Publicity verspricht. Aber, und das ist hier wichtig, sollte Lin der Regisseur von Terminator 5 werden, dann wird logischerweise ein Terminator benötigt. So etwas wie McGs Terminator - Die Erlösung wollen wir nicht noch einmal erleben und so gern wir Arnold Schwarzenegger in der Rolle gesehen haben, so ist er doch leider nicht mehr der Jüngste. Vielleicht ist Terminator 5 dahingehend die Chance, neu anzusetzen und dieses Mal auch vieles richtig zu machen. Folgt man der Zielsetzung, einen muskulösen Terminator zu finden, führt wohl kein Weg an einem Darsteller wie Diesel vorbei, der auch noch genug Leinwandpräsenz hat. Sicher ginge auch ein unbekannter Schauspieler, aber wie cool wäre das denn, wenn Diesel als Killermaschine für Aufsehen sorgt?! Er hat das Charisma und auch die nötige Ausstrahlung, um als Fiesling durchzugehen.

Natürlich zeigte uns aber auch ein Robert Patrick in Terminator 2 - Tag der Abrechnung, dass man keineswegs breit wie ein Schrank sein muss, um für Unfrieden zu sorgen und mächtig böse zu wirken. Daher alles offen, aber über Diesel als Nachfolger von Schwarzenegger wären wir sicher nicht unglücklich.

*Terminator 5 (2012)
"Terminator 5" - mit Originalbesetzung?​*


*Ein Gerücht mit Sprengstoffpotential geht um. Justin Lins "Terminator 5" 
soll den Cast des ersten Films wieder vereinen.​*


Diese News brachte viele Fans vor zwei Tagen zum Jubilieren und kontroversen Diskutieren, aber wie Justin Lin nun gegenüber MTV verriet, besteht nicht so große Hoffnung auf ein Wiedersehen mit allen Darstellern aus Terminator.

Lin sagt, bisher gäbe es nur Absprachen zwischen ihm und Arnold Schwarzenegger. Beide hätten konkrete Vorstellungen, was Terminator 5 sein soll, aber er selbst hätte nicht vor, jeden zurückzubringen. Die Möglichkeit, mit verschiedenen Zeitebenen und Zeitreisen zu experimentieren, freut Lin und seiner Meinung nach, gibt es eine Menge Dinge, die man in einem weiteren Teil anstellen kann.

Offenkundig werden die letzten beiden Teile der Reihe, Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen und Terminator - Die Erlösung, ignoriert was die weitere Entwicklung des Films betrifft und dies wird nicht wenige Hardcorefans freuen.

Aktuell gibt es noch keine Aussage, wann Terminator 5 erscheint, aber laut Lin sollten wichtige Absprachen in wenigen Wochen getroffen werden können. Scheint so, als müssten wir nicht noch fünf Jahre auf den Film warten...



(03.05.2011) Es war eine der Meldungen der letzten Zeit überhaupt, dass Justin Lin Terminator 5 machen wird und Arnold Schwarzenegger in seiner wohl bekanntesten Rolle zurückkehrt. Das hatte es in sich und auch wenn noch immer nicht klar ist, wie umfangreich Arnies Beteiligung sein wird, mehr als in Terminator - Die Erlösung ist wohl zu erwarten.

Nachdem die Fakten nun auf dem Tisch sind, kochen jetzt die Gerüchte hoch und es wird sicher länger dauern, Wahrheit und Fiktion zu trennen. Momentan heißt es beispielsweise, dass sich Regisseur Lin (Fast & Furious Five) verstärkt an den ersten beiden Filmen der Reihe orientieren wird, um Erinnerungen an die letzten zwei Episoden vergessen werden zu lassen.

Doch das Angebot, welches für den Film in Hollywood zurzeit die Runde macht, soll nicht nur Schwarzenegger im Film bieten, sondern die gesamte Originalbesetzung dazu. Sarah Connor, Kyle Reese und John Connor werden also möglicherweise wieder auftauchen - und das würde eine Rückkehr der Originaldarsteller bedeuten!

Bisher hat noch niemand der Darsteller unterschrieben, selbst Schwarzenegger nicht, und ein Autor arbeitet ebenfalls noch nicht an Terminator 5. Doch muss es einen guten Grund geben, warum sich Schwarzenegger ohne Drehbuch zu diesem Film bekennt und da würde es passen, wenn Originalfiguren und die Besetzung wieder mit dabei sind.

Michael Biehn, der einst Kyle Reese spielte, bestritt in der letzten Woche jedoch, etwas über den kommenden Film zu wissen und beteiligt zu sein. Doch auch das ist in Hollywood nicht unüblich, einfach alles abstreiten, bis es irgendwann offiziell bekanntgegeben wird.

*Bis der Film von einem großen Studio bezahlt wird, wird es sicher noch mehr solcher Meldungen geben. Doch egal wie lange es dauert, Terminator 5 scheint sehr sicher zu sein.:thumbup:

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Alea (18 Mai 2011)

Also auch als Diesel Fan finde ich, dass der da so gar nicht ein passt.
Terminator und Arnold Schwarzenegger gehören einfach zusammen. Nun kann er doch wieder Filme drehen. Ist sein AMt los, seine Frau los und was soll er mit seiner ganzen Zeit schon machen als Filme ab zu drehen.


----------



## Punisher (18 Mai 2011)

Wer zum Henker ist Vin Diesel? Ich will Arnie


----------



## AMUN (18 Mai 2011)

Alea schrieb:


> Terminator und Arnold Schwarzenegger gehören einfach zusammen. Nun kann er doch wieder Filme drehen. Ist sein AMt los, seine Frau los und was soll er mit seiner ganzen Zeit schon machen als Filme ab zu drehen.



Die frage ist aber auch... wer will einen ALTEN Arnie sehen?
Ich finde es schlimm wenn die nicht aufhören wollen und denken das sie noch genauso geil sind wie vor 20 Jahren 

OK... Terminator und Arnie gehören zusammen daran besteht kein zweifel aber es gibt jüngere Schauspieler die das sicherlich auch hin bekommen


----------



## daking (18 Mai 2011)

Naja vielleicht spielt ja Arnie diesesmal keinen Terminator sondern einen Menschen der nur als vorlage für die 101-serie war!(erinnere mich das es da ne geschnittene szene im 3.teil wo er auch einen menschen spielt)
So das Arnie den Staffelstab sozusagen an einen nachfolger weitergibt, ist ja auch schon 63!
Und das die letzten beiden teile ignoriert werden damit hab ich auch schon gerechnet, vielleicht auch durch Zeitreisen so wie in StarTrek oder die lassen das komplett unter den Tisch fallen!

Der 3.teil ging ja noch, aber auch nur durch Arnie, der hats rausgerissen.
Was mich allerdings gestört hat, vorallendingen beim 4.Teil das der so extrem auf Mainstream getrimmt war(blos PG-13 einhalten), wenn man ein bisschen die Bücher kennt weiß man das, da hätte man viel mehr draus machen können!


----------

